# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Need tips for travelling in spain

## kattyJo

Need tips for travelling in spain now. Where is the most exciting place, or how is the weather,the traffic，consumption，etc.

----------


## gemma

I have a plane to go for a tour of Spain because I am free due to my winter vacations. My all family are agree with me that all the family members are want to spend a good time with each other.But I have no idea about the important and attractive places of Spain. Suggest me somebody about these places so that we can really enjoy our tour.

----------


## ozben

Best places in Spain :Spanish Islands Toledo , Cordoba ,San Sebastian ,Valencia ,Seville Madrid 
Happy Traveling

----------


## Serena

and Cadiz!

----------


## PaulAnka

Thanks a lots for your crucial tips.

----------


## SteveGordon

I have booked a two weeks vacation via routeperfect and I can tell you easily that the best places in Spain are Madrid and Barcelona! Especially if you are a soccer fan like me.

----------


## Curiocity

I've been to Barcelona a few times and I highly recommend visiting it. It has such a vibrant culture and people, and the city gets you a bit too hot you can simply go down to the beach :)

----------


## adamgilcristt

In Spain, you can visit Madrid, that is the home of royal palace and Prado museum, canary islands which are located in the Atlantic ocean.

----------

